# New User From NY and A 1st time bow hunter.



## Dwalt78 (Sep 13, 2009)

Can't wait to get into the woods this year. I am a first time bow hunter and I am looking forward to seeing more deer and hunting in different conditions. Mostly looking forward just to get outside in a little bit warmer temperatures just to enjoy the great outdoors.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Dwalt78. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk Dewalt!* :cheers:

:wav:


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------

